
Ask HN: Looking for a stack-based VM that can run a simple instruction set - crypto-jeronimo
As a teaching assistant, I&#x27;m looking for a suitable stack-based VM that can run a relatively simple instruction set (I haven&#x27;t got a particular instruction set in mind yet, but I&#x27;ve been considering RISC).<p>The purpose is demonstration of how programs can be created solely from opcodes (and then run into a stack-based VM).
======
brudgers
? Maybe Knuth's MMIX, [http://mmix.cs.hm.edu/](http://mmix.cs.hm.edu/) ?

